# should i finish



## babyponies (Jun 14, 2013)

As Sophie diamond tacked up for her lesson at pheasant hill equestrian centre she was on moonshine that week a handsome 15.1 hand thoughterbreed who loved jumping.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

You'll need a little more to your story before we can make a judgement! One sentence isn't much to go off of  If I can say one thing, make sure you are watching your grammar and sentance structure, it's essential to any good writing!


----------



## babyponies (Jun 14, 2013)

Chapter one 

As Sophie diamond tacked up for her lesson at pheasant hill equestrian centre she was on moonshine that week a handsome 15.1 hand thoughterbreed who loved jumping. As she mounted onto moonshines back her two best friends came round Becky Robert and Lilly scoter came over riding their own horses buzz a handsome 16hh palomino warm blood and dream a pretty bay sports horse. About 2 minutes later Dan and Aidan came out riding bubble gum and jasmine and following closely behind was Annabel who was riding lightning a fast strawberry roan. Annabel currently dated Aidan just that moment Catharine came out of her office and told everyone to go to the outdoor school. When we got down there we noticed there was jump set up


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

It sounds like a good story, but like xjumper said, grammar is important also, at th end of the second post, you switched point of views


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

xJumperx said:


> make sure you are watching your grammar and sentance structure


_Sentence_ structure :wink:


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Chokolate said:


> _Sentence_ structure :wink:


You know what, I read that RIGHT after I was unable to edit, and did the biggest face palm of my life!! LOL. Here I am reminding someone of their grammar, and I can't even spell!! Can you say blonde moment??? :lol:


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

xJumperx said:


> You know what, I read that RIGHT after I was unable to edit, and did the biggest face palm of my life!! LOL. Here I am reminding someone of their grammar, and I can't even spell!! Can you say blonde moment??? :lol:


Funny...I had you pegged for a brunette...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## babyponies (Jun 14, 2013)

idicided to write more 


 Chapter one 

Sophie diamond tacked up for her lesson at pheasant hill equestrian centre she was on moonshine that week a handsome 15.1 hand thoughterbreed who loved jumping. As she mounted onto moonshines back her two best friends came round Becky Robert and Lilly scoter came over riding their own horses buzz a handsome 16hh palomino warm blood and dream a pretty bay sports horse. About 2 minutes later Dan and Aidan came out riding bubble gum and jasmine and following closely behind was Annabel who was riding lightning a fast strawberry roan. Annabel currently dated Aidan just that moment Catharine came out of her office and told everyone to go to the outdoor school. When we got down there we noticed there was jumps set up. We warmed up doing a lot of bending work before transition work also. 

They all cantered over little cross poles in a line before going over some bigger staightpoles on their own Sophie picked up a nice active canter before aiming moonshine at the jump one two three over Sophie stroked moonshine as she landed. Annabel was the last one to jump that jump she had a bad approach but she still cleared it.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

You really need to work on punctuation - including capital letters for names etc, sentence structure, story line and whose perspective you are writing the story from. 

If you keep writing and editing you will keep improving.


----------



## LilacsBloom (Jun 30, 2013)

It looks sounds like you enjoy writing, babyponies. You have gotten some good feedback about proper punctuational andsentence structure. Is that making sense to you? I know sometimes my son will not understand how his sentence structure and punctuation is wrong. As you look at the first sentence, do you notice anything that needs to be changed? I am noticing some capitalization errors in that sentence, and the need for additional punctuation. What do you see?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd keep going. I agree with the sentence structure and the point of view. Your first sentence is hard to read because you start w/ as she was tacking up but... nothing happend as she was tacking up? Then you go to we noticed and we warmed up to they rode.

You aren't going to get better unless you keep going so ... keep it up. I think you have an interesting story brewing in your head and you should put it out there for us to enjoy!


----------

